# Frog eating very little



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

There are two Azureus in my tank, one seems to eat really well and very fast the other a little slow and uninterested.

The fat one eats very fast, the other one will stare at a fly for like 5 minutes. Sometimes he will stare for a while try to eat it and misses. 

I do see him nabbing a fly here and there but I feel like he's super skinny compared to the fatty.

Here's the best pic I could get at the moment.

Few things to note.

- The skinny frog is active and moves around during the day.
- I have seen no bullying or aggression
- Temp is low 70 high 76
- Humidity is between 85 and 90
- Feeding every 3 days twice a day
- Tank has springs and iso's
- Feeding dusted flies
- Tank is a planted 40g with tons of hides and leaf litter
- Frogs are about a year old.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

How long have you had these frogs? 

He looks extremely skinny/borderline about to die similar to the frogs at Petco. 

Isolate him immediately in a small container where you can observe it eating. Vitamin deficiency could cause some of these problems but that frog is so skinny I'm not sure it's been eating at all.

You should be feeding him dusted flies with a quality supplement every day until he packs on weight. Then re-introduce him to the vivarium. I've only read about people here feeding every other day or every day not every 3 days. 

I personally feed every other day dusting with Repashy Calcium Plus every feeding. Ocassionally I'll add an extra day in between feedings if my frogs look fat or there are still flies present. I don't count but I'd estimate I feed about 20+ flies per frog each feeding.


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> How long have you had these frogs?
> 
> He looks extremely skinny/borderline about to die similar to the frogs at Petco.
> 
> ...


I've had them about a year, got them from Joshs frogs. I dust my flies at every feeding using repashy calcium +


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree, it's in bad shape. My guess is you have two females and the skinny one is the subordinate. Although to be fair, it could just be a frog that isn't super healthy (for any number of reasons, I'm not saying you got a sick frog from the breeder by any means). Definitely separate them, if you only have two and one is eating well, you might take that one out and leave the skinny one in the tank it's in. I've noticed less stress that way and I've had some success in restoring health to those frogs that aren't eating well.

Start feeding the skinny one a few times every day (4-5 flies at a time) and see if it eats all of them each time. I would also start a culture of fruit flies just for it and then once the larvae are visible take the lid off and put the whole thing in there. Then the little frog can eat as much as it can. But continue to feed some adult flies to that have been dusted each day. I feed my adult frogs every other day and my froglets (up to about 4 months) every day.

I suggest you do this today, I don't think it's going to make it much longer if you don't.
Good luck
Mike


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry, thought I'd better say something about setting up a separate tank. It doesn't have to be perfect or pretty. It can be a large plastic container (you can get at walmart, target, etc, in the plastic storage area for like 8-12 dollars depending on how big you get. You can use wet sphagnum moss in it as a substrate with leaves and a coco hut or something. you just need something temporarily until it improves. 

Although if you've ended up with two females, then you have a longer term problem, but that should help you for now.

Here is what I've used: Sterilite® ClearView Latch™ 66 Qt Storage Tote -... : Target


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

tardis101 said:


> I agree, it's in bad shape. My guess is you have two females and the skinny one is the subordinate. Although to be fair, it could just be a frog that isn't super healthy (for any number of reasons, I'm not saying you got a sick frog from the breeder by any means). Definitely separate them, if you only have two and one is eating well, you might take that one out and leave the skinny one in the tank it's in. I've noticed less stress that way and I've had some success in restoring health to those frogs that aren't eating well.
> 
> Start feeding the skinny one a few times every day (4-5 flies at a time) and see if it eats all of them each time. I would also start a culture of fruit flies just for it and then once the larvae are visible take the lid off and put the whole thing in there. Then the little frog can eat as much as it can. But continue to feed some adult flies to that have been dusted each day. I feed my adult frogs every other day and my froglets (up to about 4 months) every day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Mike.

I have been feeding every day since I noticed this. Its been about a week. I will try to remove the other frog.

Any suggestions on the best way to get the frog out?


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

You're welcome. Tincs are pretty resilient about being picked up by hand. But if you have a lot of hard to reach areas, I would sprinkles some fruit flies in an area you can reach easily and then either use your hand or a small tropical fish net.


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok so this morning I moved fatty into a nano- Exoterra (picture below). I had just finished two of these enclosures for some Tarantulas. I just covered the top and bam, instant QT tank.

So fatty seems fine. Ill feed her later just a few flies to make sure shes not too upset from the move.

Skinny seems ok he's moving normally but I did watch him try to eat a fly. He hit the fly dead on with his tongue but the fly appeared to not stick to his tongue... (Short tongue syndrome?)


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Just watched him nab a fly off the glass. He went for it and missed by a little. Second time he got it...


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

He's probably just weak. That's one reason only to feed him a few flies at a time, but to do that often during the day (if possible, i know people work and go to school so it might not be). Also try feeding him fruit fly larvae too. But it's a good sign that he is eating. So give him a few weeks like that and see if you notice any improvement. Good luck to you and mr froggy.

Mike


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

tardis101 said:


> He's probably just weak. That's one reason only to feed him a few flies at a time, but to do that often during the day (if possible, i know people work and go to school so it might not be). Also try feeding him fruit fly larvae too. But it's a good sign that he is eating. So give him a few weeks like that and see if you notice any improvement. Good luck to you and mr froggy.
> 
> Mike


Thanks again,

I've been watching him closely and he still isn't fat but he is much more active and goes after the flies much faster than before. I watched him eat 2 in a row in less than a 30 seconds. he still does miss occasionally but he reacts before the fly can escape.

So far so good!! fingers crossed.

The other frog seems to be doing fine. I was worried about it being small but she seems to be eating and moving around just the same so thats good news! I'll have to work on getting a bigger QT tank but my space is limited.


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

I feed every 3 days as well. Ive been doing it for quite awhile and all my frogs are doing well. I dont believe thats whats impacting your frog at all


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Judging by the behavior now it seems that the bigger frog was just faster and possibly more aggressive. Although I have never seen any aggression i'm sure it happens. He would just sit there and eat fly after fly very quickly.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

lochanrk said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> I've been watching him closely and he still isn't fat but he is much more active and goes after the flies much faster than before. I watched him eat 2 in a row in less than a 30 seconds. he still does miss occasionally but he reacts before the fly can escape.
> 
> ...


Excellent. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

QT tanks don't have to be fancy. You can set them up in plastic storage containers with sphagnum moss and leaf litter and maybe a coco hut, but if you have good leaf litter you probably don't need the coco hut. I usually throw some plant cuttings in also (like wandering jew and stuff like that). All my froglet grow out "tanks" are plastic storage containers.


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Just thought I would update the thread.

after separating both frogs I was able to get the little one to eat and slowly he has improved.

His habits have completely changed, a lot more outgoing, slowly putting on some weigh, he's got a nice round belly now.

His eating habits have drastically changed as well. I've seen him eating 2 or 3 flies one after the other, before he was sluggish and missing flies or taking long between flies.

Thank you again everyone for the advice!!

ill see if I can grab a pic and do a before and after.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

lochanrk said:


> Just thought I would update the thread.
> 
> after separating both frogs I was able to get the little one to eat and slowly he has improved.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news! I'm so glad for you and the frog! I'm still guessing you've got two females, since there doens't seem to have been anything physically wrong with the one


----------

